# Found 2 Dogs At Fishermans Ford - 9/6/09



## mustloverafting

Even if someone did give a description of the dogs, would they be worthy to have them? I was on that trip and both dogs are very loving dogs and people dogs. I say, the owners left them behind on purpose! Both dogs knew their way around on all of our boats, so I do believe they are boating dogs. I can't image what negative Karma will come to the owners of these two abandon dogs. 

Good for you Christian (pinemnky13) for taking the dogs and helping them out!!


----------



## pinemnky13

mustloverafting said:


> Even if someone did give a description of the dogs, would they be worthy to have them? I was on that trip and both dogs are very loving dogs and people dogs. I say, the owners left them behind on purpose! Both dogs knew their way around on all of our boats, so I do believe they are boating dogs. I can't image what negative Karma will come to the owners of these two abandon dogs.
> 
> Good for you Christian (pinemnky13) for taking the dogs and helping them out!!


 
And now that they have been bathed they're even cuter!


----------



## Scottsfire

Way to go! Dogs can't defend for themselves but people don't stop to think about the loss the dogs feel when their masters leave them behind and don't return. Dogs morn loss of a master and feel abandonment. You've got some good Karma coming your way and maybe two friends for life.
Good job! Everything happens for a reason and they are ment to be with you for the time being, if not for good.

Scotty V


----------



## lhowemt

Kudos for taking them in Christian! Those pack animals surely feel lost without their alphas, and will hopefully reward you with a lifetime of fun, love, and laughs. Dogs are truly angels and will reap you boundless rewards. Post photos! Even if you don't keep them, mucho karma is yours. Nice job. River dogs rule!


----------



## raymo

NICE !!!!! Pinemnky13


----------



## sunshine09

Pinemnky ~ pleae post photos...There are people out there who might be interested in adopting them if you already have a houseful. Like me!


----------



## lhowemt

Crazy as it seems, sometimes shit does happen with dogs when you travel, and eventually you have to go home, even if you can't find them. I forgot to encourage you to let the authorities know in the nearby towns, radio stations, newspaper, police/sheriff, shelters, pet stores, etc. If someone was traveling and they dogs got away, that's where they'd normally check.

We once had a dog with a developing brain tumor become disoriented and lost while camping, she was gone for a day. I couldn't believe we found her, and I couldn't believe how easily it happened. Granted these dogs don't sound like they have those kinds of issues, but you just don't know that they were abandoned. Someone may be missing them dearly.


----------



## pinemnky13

I spent last nite checking out lost ad's in the local (GJ and Moab) newspapers and craigs list but have not found anything but i will call ther sheriff's office and shelters to see if they had any reports. We are taking them to the vet's to have them scanned for micro chips.
If there are no chips and no one claims them we are going to adopt them and give them a good home. The whole no tags on them bothers me though. We all put our name on our things and I have never let an animal of mine run around without a collar, tag, dog license


----------



## class 3 felon

I'm a sucker for dogs especially labs, hence the wife emailed me this story today and it seems timely and fitting for this thread. It's about a guy who adopts a lab from a shelter, some of you may have already read it elsewhere. True or not, I don't know? It's a bit of a long read for a forum post, so I attached it as a Word .doc, it might make ya cry on your keyboard and it's a stretch from my usual smart ass remarks. Best of luck with your new pups Pinemnky.


----------



## Rschap

ttt


----------



## DragonUSMC

That was a very good story... But unfortunately it isnt true =(

snopes.com: Reggie, the Adopted Lab


But as the last paragraph of snopes states...

"However, it may not be the literal truth but that doesnt prevent it from being figurative truth. Those who serve overseas do so at the cost of great personal sacrific. A tale such as this - literal truth or not - serves to remind us all of how much they give and how much we owe them."

"All gave some, some gave all." -Howard Osterkamp of Dent, commander of Chapter 3620

Sorry I couldnt bring all of my brothers back home with me, you will forever be my brothers. Semper Fi.


----------



## pinemnky13

Rschap has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Found 2 Dogs At Fishermans Ford - 9/6/09 - in the Lost & Found forum of Mountain Buzz.

This thread is located at:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-2-dogs-at-fishermans-ford-9-6-09-a-27464-new-post.html

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
I love how you all just assume the dogs were abandoned, what if the dogs got out and the owners are searching for them. Did you contact animal control?
***************


Duh,,,


----------



## pinemnky13

And I called the sheriff's dept., no-one has put in a lost dog report according to the dispatch office in a couple of weeks. They told me to call back if there are no micro-chips in the dogs. I will be calling the animal control office and the shelter tomorrow to see if they have had any calls


----------



## lhowemt

We're still waiting for photos....


----------



## pinemnky13

O.K so I just got off the phone with the Moab animal shelter and no-one has called them in. My girlfrind and I are going to adopt them and give em a good home.


----------



## pinemnky13

lhowemt said:


> We're still waiting for photos....


 We will gwet them up this weekend, after the microchip scan


----------



## mustloverafting

One dog is a Weiner dog and the other is a "David Lee Roth" dog. So which dog will your girlfriend get?


----------



## TheCanyonWren

we saw a weinerish (in a good way) looking dog, could have also had some beagle or bassett hound in him. it was probably a day or so before you found these dogs. we were at mee 1 on saurday night. the dog's name was harvey. don't know if it's the same dog. he only wandered into our camp for a minute then took off. i assume he was returning to his camp. really cute/cool dog.


----------



## TheCanyonWren

different dogs....i didn't see you found them on 9/6.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

TheCanyonWren said:


> we saw a weinerish (in a good way) looking dog, could have also had some beagle or bassett hound in him. it was probably a day or so before you found these dogs. we were at mee 1 on saurday night. the dog's name was harvey. don't know if it's the same dog. he only wandered into our camp for a minute then took off. i assume he was returning to his camp. really cute/cool dog.


Nope- Harvey's my dog- we were camping at Mee Saturday night as well. He's not a weiner dog, he is a basset/beagle mix. Were you the group with the kids and the dog Fiesta who came to play?

Pinemonkey- In my experience, a rescued dog is the most grateful and loyal of all dogs. Enjoy the treasures you found!


----------



## pinemnky13

Well I took them to the vet, no chips, need to gain a little weight and someone needs to get neutered so we are keeeping them. say hello to Dave and Cisco


----------



## raymo

My four are playing at my feet right now. They are truely man's best friend. Good for you.


----------



## DragonUSMC

This is really sad... mainly because the story leads me to believe their owners left them to fend for themselves. This is why so many shelters are full... Thank God you found them so that they can have homes!


----------



## pinemnky13

DragonUSMC said:


> This is really sad... mainly because the story leads me to believe their owners left them to fend for themselves. This is why so many shelters are full... Thank God you found them so that they can have homes!


make that 1 home for the both of them, and it is not sad... they found us!


----------



## TheCanyonWren

no kids or a dog named Fiesta in our group. Harvey just came over to say hello i guess. everyone at our camp fell in love with him instantly!

pinemnky-I love that you named your dog cisco


----------



## Big Da

Huge dog fan! They look content.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

So cute! Is Cisco the Basset mix? Wish I had found them.... Just kidding- they are very lucky to have found you.



pinemnky13 said:


> Well I took them to the vet, no chips, need to gain a little weight and someone needs to get neutered so we are keeeping them. say hello to Dave and Cisco


----------



## pinemnky13

Yes he is. And we are just as lucky as they are. They are a great addition to our world!


----------



## Old Fart

Hey Read Merle's Door by Ted Kerasote. It's about his dog that adopted him at a river put in...you might relate Good luck


----------



## pinemnky13

hey TMTR;
What kind of PFD do you use for your "weinerish" kind of do? Cisco is 15 lbs and weinery and since we found him on the river and he tok to the boat we want to take him with. Dave was easy we found him an extra small one. we need to plan for next year and next few weeks


----------



## TakemetotheRiver

Well, he's wearing this one right now. I got him a Ruffwear which is what I would recommend but it was too small. This one makes him the gayest dog on the river, but at least it's long enough and velcros securely around his long stomach.

Designer Doggy Life Jacket in Blue Polka Dot by Paws Aboard




pinemnky13 said:


> hey TMTR;
> What kind of PFD do you use for your "weinerish" kind of do? Cisco is 15 lbs and weinery and since we found him on the river and he tok to the boat we want to take him with. Dave was easy we found him an extra small one. we need to plan for next year and next few weeks


----------



## raft3plus

Congrats Chris. First you get yourself a stylin' Cat, then a cool Gf, next thing pick up some badass doggins. Don't skimp on their pfds. Managed to find some spares at the ridgeway and moab thriftstores for under 10 bucks, fwiw.


----------



## pinemnky13

raft3plus said:


> Congrats Chris. First you get yourself a stylin' Cat, then a cool Gf, next thing pick up some badass doggins. Don't skimp on their pfds. Managed to find some spares at the ridgeway and moab thriftstores for under 10 bucks, fwiw.


Thanks man! I got the cat meow type and floating type, I have an awesome woman got the little guy a PFD and getting one for the hot dog today.
1st trip with them next week!


----------



## pinemnky13

and this is the cat


----------



## red/con

Awesome Dogs! Just wanted to share with all of you that I had the privilege of meeting David Lee Roth and Cisco this weekend. They are awesome dogs and they are lucky to have found new parents, David Lee Roth managed to take on every big dog at the party and hold his own. Christian and Stacey treat them as any new parents would a new child, with love, care and and with all eyes open to keep them safe! 

Always wondered about the photo on pinkmnky13 profile had no idea it was a friend!


----------



## lhowemt

pinemnky13 said:


> and this is the cat


He looks like my (passed) Mothra, who I named my floating cat after. Those black and white kitties are sweet!


----------



## pinemnky13

lhowemt said:


> He looks like my (passed) Mothra, who I named my floating cat after. Those black and white kitties are sweet!


 and talk alot!


----------



## swimteam101

*Trip?*

Nice work on the rescue . Sad I missed it. I had to work monday. Those who truly labor seldom enjoy such holidays AKA Labor day. Are you taking them back to westy next week? Let me know Bill


----------



## pinemnky13

swimteam101 said:


> Nice work on the rescue . Sad I missed it. I had to work monday. Those who truly labor seldom enjoy such holidays AKA Labor day. Are you taking them back to westy next week? Let me know Bill


Yes we are, we're only gonna take 1 boat so we can let em ride with us


----------



## pinemnky13

o.k. it's been 29 days now, no phone calls from the sheriff, animal control and the Moab animal shelter I guess they are ours Cisco with his bad breath and Dave who needs obedience schooling.

wish us luck


----------



## relikpaul

Good Luck!


----------

